# "EGR Valve Position Sensor Signal too low"



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Pals,
I've a 2003 New Beetle and 57.000MPH already








about 5 months my check engine light is on..
I bought a vagcom and everytime i clear the error codes it comes again and again..
I've gone to service but they told me to leave my car at least for 5 days.. and I can't.. 
Please help me, How can I solve this problem?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What about posting the fault code? Or even telling us about which engine we are talking here...


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Opps Sorry







P1443 is the VAG-COM fault code.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (caglare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caglare* »_P1443 is the VAG-COM fault code.









Nope, it isn't.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1260842
So please post some real VAG fault codes including EVERYTHING that was shown by VAG-COM.


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

17851 P1443 EGR Valve Position Sensor Signal too low


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (caglare)*

And also my car is 2003 1.6SR New Beetle..


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (caglare)*

Either there's a short in the wire to the ECU from the EGR, or the sensor is bad or I guess the valve could be bad. Either way, if you're under warranty, you're gonna have to try to leave it there a couple days....you working on it could void the warranty. Also, we don't have that engine in the US, so it could be difficult to get any info on it from most here.....


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The fault code itself means "check egr system", so I suggest to look at the EGR Recirc. Valve (N18) more closely (output test etc.).


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

My whole Fault Codes on VAGCOM:
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N

Chassis Type: 9C - VW Beetle
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,19,26,35,46,54,56

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 06A 906 033 BQ 
Component: SIMOS33 1.6l 2VG00AT4604
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
WVWZZZ9CZ3M607740 VWZ5Z0B7071057
1 Fault Found:
17851 - Potentiometer for EGR (G212): Signal too Low
P1443 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 1110 1101
My car's warranty is over and my EGR has been changed for twice








I bypassed the cat convr but before I did, this code was still there.. 
This engine is exactly the same as 2.0L 8V...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (caglare)*

check the input voltage into the egr, it will probably be 3 wires, one should be ground, one should be 5v with the key in the run position, and one should be a signal voltage. If you don't have a 5v wire coming from the computer, this would cause it (could be cut, shorted etc). OR the potentiometer could be shorted inside, so the ECU isn't getting a voltage any more. OR it could just not be connected from when it was changed


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Thanx mechsoldier, SIR








I'll take my car to service asap.


----------

